# Big day for Suki and Joanne



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanne is busy and worried so I thought I would step in and ask for prayer and good thoughts for Suki and Joanne, we are family and need to encourage one another. Joanne has been waiting for this day for sometime, you can read Joanne's thread about Suki.
Suki sweetheart auntie loves you and hopes you will be feeling much better.

Joanne I can only imagine how stressed you are, but I want you to know that I have been praying for Suki and you. I just want you to know that I love you :wub: I hope you don't mind my thread, just want you to know how much we are here for you:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for Suki and Joanne too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I obviously missed whatever is going on. I hope all goes well.:wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope all goes well.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too must have missed what was going on with Suki and Joann. They are both in my Prayers.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hugs and Prayers for Joanne and Suki...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Let us know how the mouth/jaw surgery turns out Joanne---you must be exhausted w/all of the stress. I send you loving wishes, many prayers for Suki & for your vet team.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Joanne is busy and worried so I thought I would step in and ask for prayer and good thoughts for Suki and Joanne, we are family and need to encourage one another. Joanne has been waiting for this day for sometime, you can read Joanne's thread about Suki.
> Suki sweetheart auntie loves you and hopes you will be feeling much better.
> 
> Joanne I can only imagine how stressed you are, but I want you to know that I have been praying for Suki and you. I just want you to know that I love you :wub: I hope you don't mind my thread, just want you to know how much we are here for you:wub:


Omgosh...Paula...thank you so much! You are much too sweet! I didn't realize how stressed I was until I read this and just had a total meltdown.
I need to get it together here :blush:

I just got home with Suki. She is drugged up and in a lot of pain.

The dentist was able to cut out the three growths to be biopsied and replaced the gum line with healthy tissue. Biopsy won't be back for 2 weeks, so the waiting game begins.
She lost 4 more teeth, including a canine in front. I didn't even think she had any more to pull...her mouth is so tiny.
Her jaw, still loose, was injected with a medicine that we hope will grow healthy tissue, in hopes it will finally sit stable. That's for a later date, if it doesn't work.
The back area which we thought might be her salivary glands were pockets of infection. Walter was right about saying it was an abscess, when my regular vet said it was not. Why, oh why, didn't I believe Walters over my vet, I'll never know.
That tooth was removed, cleaned out and healthy tissue was added, as well as all the surrounding gum area, which was the whole back of her mouth
It's really strange that her right side of her mouth was such a mess, whereas the left is pretty healthy in comparison. 

I feel like I'm leaving out something. The poor baby had so much going on.
And once again...you would never know. She never seemed uncomfortable, ate real well, wasn't at all grouchy.

It was such a long day and drive with the traffic. It took almost 2 hours to get home tonight, same for my morning commute.
I'm just so glad it's over. Seeing these growths pop up in her mouth really pushed me over my limit with worry.

Again...thank you my sweet friend. We love you 💕 But you already knew that 😘


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you my loving SM family for the well wishes, it means so much. 
I posted an update to Paula's thread but forgot to say it was meant for everyone to read and who cares.
xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Big hugs Joanne! Big, big hugs.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Big hugs Joanne! Big, big hugs.


Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, what a day:w00t: Joanne I will continue my prayers I hope they sent you home with pain meds. Poor little Suki, she's such a little angel girl, she doesn't deserve all this. I hate this is happening, but.... I think you have a wonderful specialist, your so right about Walter, he's our source to go to. I think he might know more about the breed then most vets.
So glad about the update. 
I hope you get some rest. Hugs to you :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry Joanne - I hope things are on a road to recovery. Poor little baby.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Joanne - poor little Suki.
I hope that she isnt too uncomfortable and that both of you can get some rest tonight. 
Sending lots of love and wishes for a speedy recovery and good test results soon.
I hope you are able to get some rest too - it is so stressful seeing them in any pain.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Wow, what a day:w00t: Joanne I will continue my prayers I hope they sent you home with pain meds. Poor little Suki, she's such a little angel girl, she doesn't deserve all this. I hate this is happening, but.... I think you have a wonderful specialist, your so right about Walter, he's our source to go to. I think he might know more about the breed then most vets.
> So glad about the update.
> I hope you get some rest. Hugs to you :wub:


Paula...I wish I went here instead of the referral my vet sent me to 6 months ago. Even the radiograph, CT scan was much more high tech, staff and Doctor was amazing, no comparison.
Anyway..they gave me straight up, higher concentrated buprenorphine for her pain and not the watered down version I get for Lacies pancreatitis.
Poor Suki...I think will be in excruciating pain, the reason for such a strong med.
I also got an anti inflammatory for the swelling. 
No antibiotics...they don't like given it out due to resistance and what it does to the gut...so I was all for that!
Let's hope her jaw completely mends itself and the growths are benign and I will be one happy, happy mommy.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry Joanne - I hope things are on a road to recovery. Poor little baby.


Thanks uncle Walter!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Oh Joanne - poor little Suki.
> I hope that she isnt too uncomfortable and that both of you can get some rest tonight.
> Sending lots of love and wishes for a speedy recovery and good test results soon.
> I hope you are able to get some rest too - it is so stressful seeing them in any pain.


Hi Kathleen!
Thank you so much for the love and well wishes.
There's no doubt she will be very uncomfortable, hopefully the pain meds keep that under control. They gave me some very strong meds and said to give for 4 days minimum.
Hey Kathleen...I think I was near you today. The dentist is in Boxborough, Veterinary Dental services...have you heard of them? A few of the dentist came from Angells. I figured you might have heard of this place since your so great at finding the best doctors in the area:thumbsup:
Hope you are well!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh. That poor little thing and poor you. So stressful. Sending prayers that she heals quickly and completely.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Joanne, I am so sorry both you and precious Suki are enduring so much right now. Bless her heart for all she is going through. And, you, too..

I responded with a note earlier this morning on your other thread ... so, I hope you saw it okay.

With prayers that Suki’s recovery goes well ... and that the pain and discomfort is a thing of the past soon. Love and hugs to you and sweet Suki.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It sounds like it went ok, in spite of the amount of work done. I hope you had a quiet night and that she is resting.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanne, I'm so sorry little Suki has to go through so much! What a little trouper! I'm so glad you found this fabulous dentist. Prayers the reports come back that it is benign and her little jaw heals completely.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry. Just read all this. Pray Joanna and Suki will recover and get back to their normal lives. Hugs from here.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Joanne I am relieved things went decently well and that Suki is home resting. I am so sorry that you have had so many things going on with that sweet and so very strong girl! I can not imagine your worry. I will continue prayers for all of you and hope that her labs all come back good and she makes a full and successful recovery! Sending love your way my friend! Get yourself a hands-free headset so you can call one of us if you ever have to make a long stressful drive like that again. A friend can not always fix the problem but we sure can make the trip a bit easier to make!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Joanne I am relieved things went decently well and that Suki is home resting. I am so sorry that you have had so many things going on with that sweet and so very strong girl! I can not imagine your worry. I will continue prayers for all of you and hope that her labs all come back good and she makes a full and successful recovery! Sending love your way my friend! Get yourself a hands-free headset so you can call one of us if you ever have to make a long stressful drive like that again. A friend can not always fix the problem but we sure can make the trip a bit easier to make!



:ThankYou::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checking in l hope your able to have a nap , thinking of Suki:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggie's mommy said:


> Oh my gosh. That poor little thing and poor you. So stressful. Sending prayers that she heals quickly and completely.


THANKYOU so much, Pat. Your kind words mean a lot!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Joanne, I am so sorry both you and precious Suki are enduring so much right now. Bless her heart for all she is going through. And, you, too..
> 
> I responded with a note earlier this morning on your other thread ... so, I hope you saw it okay.
> 
> With prayers that Suki’s recovery goes well ... and that the pain and discomfort is a thing of the past soon. Love and hugs to you and sweet Suki.


Awe...Marie, thanku for thinking of us. I did see your post yesterday, or last night...I'm so overtired, I don't know which day it is. I thought I replied, so I apologize if I didn't.
Suki is doing really good today. She ate and pooped like a champ this morning.
A bit restless last night but that could have been the meds.
I might skip the pain meds tonight to see how she does.
It's all good, thankfully! xx


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> It sounds like it went ok, in spite of the amount of work done. I hope you had a quiet night and that she is resting.


Thanks Maggie!
Question for you...I ordered AE detox blend liver support. I was hoping to rid the toxic meds from Sukis's body.
Have you used this to detox meds? If so, how would I go about it. How many days do you think I should use it to get a good cleasing?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Joanne, I'm so sorry little Suki has to go through so much! What a little trouper! I'm so glad you found this fabulous dentist. Prayers the reports come back that it is benign and her little jaw heals completely.


Thanks Sherry! Suki is my mighty dog! She is tough and there's no knocking her down. My fighter!
This dentist is pretty straight up. She said she cut a wide margin around each growth, so no tissue was left behind, otherwise, we would be right back at where we started.
She was awesome about updating me, asking questions, so I basically said, treat her as if she was yours, as long as I don't have to put her under anytime in the near future. I figured at this point, what's a few thousand $$$ more, lol. Seriously, Suki will be my million dollar toothless wonder by the time we are done :w00t:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jane and addison said:


> So sorry. Just read all this. Pray Joanna and Suki will recover and get back to their normal lives. Hugs from here.


Thank you so much , Addison!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Joanne I am relieved things went decently well and that Suki is home resting. I am so sorry that you have had so many things going on with that sweet and so very strong girl! I can not imagine your worry. I will continue prayers for all of you and hope that her labs all come back good and she makes a full and successful recovery! Sending love your way my friend! Get yourself a hands-free headset so you can call one of us if you ever have to make a long stressful drive like that again. A friend can not always fix the problem but we sure can make the trip a bit easier to make!


What can I say to this...you are incredibly sweet! Thanks friend...I appreciate you more than you know.
I had to laugh about the handset. I have Bluetooth in my car that I purposely shut off while driving distance like yesterday. I'm the one on the freeway who drives sooo slow, I cause hundreds of accidents, lol. I can't multitask while driving. It's bad enough when Waze gives me directions...I know, I'm a weirdo. You would cringe driving with me, seriously, you would never want to see me again :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> :ThankYou::goodpost::goodpost:


 I agree wholeheartedly!! 💕


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Just checking in l hope your able to have a nap , thinking of Suki:wub:


Hi Awntie!!
No naps here, unfortunately. I sure could use one.
Suki is doing so well today, thank you for asking!
She ate all her food and pooped normal. I did give her the pain meds but I really don't think she needs them tonight.
She was extremely restless throughout the night, a little jumpy. I think it was the type of sedation they used because they mentioned that as a side effect.

There was no bleeding, swelling that I could see and I was happy to see her charge my front door this morning, when she saw a bunny out front. When she doesn't feel well, she gets very fearful of things, ex. Tv, front door, noises, so to see her be the bully she once was...I was very happy.
THANKYOU, Paula for always being there...love u.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So glad to hear that Suki is doing well today. That's amazing!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks Maggie!
> Question for you...I ordered AE detox blend liver support. I was hoping to rid the toxic meds from Sukis's body.
> Have you used this to detox meds? If so, how would I go about it. How many days do you think I should use it to get a good cleasing?


I’ve used it. Dr. Ness (holistic vet) recommends three to seven days. I usually do the seven.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> So glad to hear that Suki is doing well today. That's amazing!


Thanks Kathy! I'm actually quite surprised myself, considering the state she was in last night. I'm sure she is feeling so much better since they cleaned out the infection and removed the growths that were very inflamed and right in the
front.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is just a few of the pictures from before and after.
As you can see her teeth are pretty white with little tarter on the before pictures from my brushing. Little did I know, I was doing absolutely nothing but shining up her teeth. It's whats going on beneath the gums is where all the problems are.
The first pictures shows the growths that were removed and biopsied.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> I’ve used it. Dr. Ness (holistic vet) recommends three to seven days. I usually do the seven.


Great...THANKYOU. I'll do the seven days too :thumbsup:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been checking to see how little Suki is doing and glad to see that she is doing so well after the surgery that she had to go through. And yes, I can certainly understand how you must have felt since I went through some of the very same issues with our Chrissy a few years ago. I know how much care and concern you have for her and rightfully so, but you also need to rest since this has been quite an ordeal for you as well. I will continue to think and pray for both of you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I have been checking to see how little Suki is doing and glad to see that she is doing so well after the surgery that she had to go through. And yes, I can certainly understand how you must have felt since I went through some of the very same issues with our Chrissy a few years ago. I know how much care and concern you have for her and rightfully so, but you also need to rest since this has been quite an ordeal for you as well. I will continue to think and pray for both of you.


THANKYOU very much. I think she's at a good place now and hopefully out of pain. That has been my biggest worry, along side the growths. 
Interesting enough...I've been so nauseous lately, felt like vomiting 24/7,not sleeping. Today...that nauseous feeling is completely gone. I actually feel so energized, even without sleep.
It's amazing how stress affects the body. Lesson learn. Your right...I need to rest now :wub: no more worrying...that's after I figure out who just vomited all over my area rug:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, I am happy w/this report for you & Suki. It sounds like you are in the best of hands humanly possible. How long before the biopsy report? Prayers continue.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, I am happy w/this report for you & Suki. It sounds like you are in the best of hands humanly possible. How long before the biopsy report? Prayers continue.


Thanks Awntie. Two weeks before the biopsy comes back. It's taken a few days longer because the vet wants to check for auto immune disease that can cause the inflammation/ periodontal disease like Suki has, especially at her age.
I like this million dollar dentist, she's very involved performing studies/clinical trials and seems hungry to educate and find cures in the dental field.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad little Suki is feeling better, just know she and you are being prayed for by so many of us. Now get some sleep:innocent::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne,

Glad Suki is doing better. Hope things start to get back to normal soon. I think you need some rest


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, it is amazing what stress can do to our bodies. I'm so glad you are feeling better as well as Suki! Hoping today is a good day for both of you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What an ordeal you two have been through! ....i kind of missed the whole thing, but maybe it's better, because I would have been worrying right there with you!!

As I read your description I was thinking, how on earth is that little girl going to be able to eat! (brought back memories of Ava's feeding tube). And then I read that she's eating!!!! :aktion033: Can't tell you how happy I am for you!! 

Hoping and praying for a quick and total recovery of her gums.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm glad little Suki is feeling better, just know she and you are being prayed for by so many of us. Now get some sleep:innocent::wub:


Thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers, Awntie.

Sleep...what is that? You know the saying" no rest for the weary" your looking at it.

On another note...Suki is doing great today. I didn't medicate her last night but I did give her her pain meds this morning, whereas she didn't seem comfortable eating today. She does seems very happy :aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne,
> 
> Glad Suki is doing better. Hope things start to get back to normal soon. I think you need some rest


Thx uncle Walter.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Yes, it is amazing what stress can do to our bodies. I'm so glad you are feeling better as well as Suki! Hoping today is a good day for both of you!


Great day today, Awntie Sherry! Mommy is back to herself, not nauseas anymore and Suki is doing soo good. 
Hoping her gum grafts heal, biopsy comes back benign and her jaw heals up with the drug they put in that stimulates healthy gum tissue and bone. And if I can keep her pain free...I will be very, very happy.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> What an ordeal you two have been through! ....i kind of missed the whole thing, but maybe it's better, because I would have been worrying right there with you!!
> 
> As I read your description I was thinking, how on earth is that little girl going to be able to eat! (brought back memories of Ava's feeding tube). And then I read that she's eating!!!! :aktion033: Can't tell you how happy I am for you!!
> 
> Hoping and praying for a quick and total recovery of her gums.


Thank you Pat. It's been a long year regarding Suki's mouth.

She doesn't have many teeth left...I thought after the last surgery she had only 5/6 teeth left but they pulled that many this time.
It's so hard when their mouths are so tiny. You can't see a thing in the way back.

This dentist has state of the art equipment, and even with that, the smallest plate for the 3D image wouldn't fit in Suki's mouth, so they used a different type of radiograph. To date, Suki has had the smallest mouth yet in their practice.
Probably why all the problems.
Ava and Suki are about the same size...did you have a lot of teeth and gum issues with her?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Joanne I am glad your stress level dropped a bit and I hope you got some rest finally! :w00t:

I would probably ride with you no matter what my friend. I have lived for many years with a lead foot of a husband, I do not need to do Suzanne Somers  thigh master :HistericalSmiley: because daily driving with him keeps my legs flexed planting into the floor board! :HistericalSmiley: I will probably not need a tush lift either with him behind the wheel! :HistericalSmiley:

On a serious note, I am continuing prayer for good results all the way around with miss Suki! She is an amazing lil trooper for all she has had to endure. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Joanne - just catching up. I do remember you posting about Suki's jaw but didn't know about the surgery coming up. So sorry I missed that. Glad it's done and that you went to what seems to be an amazing dental practice. Somehow, I'll never know how, I ended up liking (?) a veterinary dental FB page. They always post pix...Who knows what this is? :blink::blink: Well you got me by my undies. But now that I look at those radiographs they would probably drool over them. They seem to be fascinated by the challenging cases. Really, how did I get on there? Anyway the ones who are good are really very good and devoted to dental health. Am hoping the biopsy results are uneventful and it sounds like your little tiger is doing quite well. Give her hugs from us. :wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I missed this too, I'm sorry not to have sent my good wishes and prayers sooner. I hope she is doing better each day. Don't hesitate to call the vet if you have any questions or think she needs an adjustment to pain meds. These pups seem to bounce back well so lets hope she is feeling much better in a couple of days. You have both been thru an ordeal, I can imagine how nervous you were.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking to see how you and Suki are doing today??? Hope that things are starting to settle down for both of you and Suki is feeling better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checkin in:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all! 
Great news!
Suki's growth(Epulis) were all benign growths! Nothing to worry about.
She's feeling great, except for this new cough she developed. Even my dog walker noticed a huge improvement in how she feels, apparently she's leading the pack on her walks.

Thanks for all the love and concern. xx


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Hi all!
> Great news!
> Suki's growth(Epulis) were all benign growths! Nothing to worry about.
> She's feeling great, except for this new cough she developed. Even my dog walker noticed a huge improvement in how she feels, apparently she's leading the pack on her walks.
> ...


That's great news!!!!!:chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been out of touch and miss everything that has been going on but Joanne, miss you and hope Suki is okay.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SUPER & that is a huge surprise!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Hi all!
> Great news!
> Suki's growth(Epulis) were all benign growths! Nothing to worry about.
> She's feeling great, except for this new cough she developed. Even my dog walker noticed a huge improvement in how she feels, apparently she's leading the pack on her walks.
> ...


THANK YOU LORD


That's wonderful news Joanne, I have been so concerned.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very good news!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Great news indeed! So happy for you and Suki too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such good news! Now if she can get rid of this cough! Or whatever it is!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Such good news! Now if she can get rid of this cough! Or whatever it is!


I sent another video of Suki's coughing spell to my vet last night. She called to say it is definitely kennel cough and a bad case of it.
Strange thing is, my other two haven't gotten it yet and it's highly contagious.
Im not sure what to think. ER said "No to kennel cough" my vet thinks otherwise.
Wish I knew how to upload a video


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can you recall 3-10 days back where she may have become infected? Is blood work in order? 
Gee, you never get a break!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww Joanne, that's wonderful news about the growths!! so what do you do about kennel cough? I hope she gets over that soon.
SO happy for you and Suki.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Can you recall 3-10 days back where she may have become infected? Is blood work in order?
> Gee, you never get a break!!!


I sure do recall...a week ago Sunday I brought them to the groomers to get their nails clipped!

They do not have a blood test to test for Kennel cough. I asked the ER while I was there.
Right now she is still eating, sleepy off the benedryl. Last night was really bad...she coughed ALL NIGHT LONG and then will panic, which means she sits on my head while hacking, retching and coughing.

Her immune system must be so low after surgery because the other two are totally fine.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maglily said:


> Aww Joanne, that's wonderful news about the growths!! so what do you do about kennel cough? I hope she gets over that soon.
> SO happy for you and Suki.


Thanks Brenda...huge relief knowing she is okay.

Kennel cough has to run its course. No treatment unless it turns into a secondary infection.
The dentist pushed both her and Ling Lings appointment out until November because they both can be contagious for a good month and that's even with Ling Ling not showing symptoms. Apparently, she can still carry the virus and infect everyone.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Joanne, that is just the best news that the growths are benign. Hooray!
When we adopted Bunnnie she had kennel cough, and the whole gang ended up with it. I used the Cough Drop essential oil remedy and it worked great - really relieved the coughing and made them more comfortable. Maybe see if your vet thinks it is okay to give?
Natural Cough Suppressant for Dogs - Aromadog Cough Drop

Also, as an alternative, do you think there could be any connection between the coughing and her dental procedure? May be worth a call to the dentist vet to get her input. Max developed a hacking cough after some extractions - sort of like trying to clear his through. The dentist said there can be some irritation after a procedure.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne,

I hope she will be ok soon. You would think that the ER would see lots of cases and would recognize it. She must be uncomfortable.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Joanne, that is just the best news that the growths are benign. Hooray!
> When we adopted Bunnnie she had kennel cough, and the whole gang ended up with it. I used the Cough Drop essential oil remedy and it worked great - really relieved the coughing and made them more comfortable. Maybe see if your vet thinks it is okay to give?
> Natural Cough Suppressant for Dogs - Aromadog Cough Drop
> 
> Also, as an alternative, do you think there could be any connection between the coughing and her dental procedure? May be worth a call to the dentist vet to get her input. Max developed a hacking cough after some extractions - sort of like trying to clear his through. The dentist said there can be some irritation after a procedure.


Hi Kathleen
Thanks for the link. I'll call my vet but she said she wouldn't prescribe a RX cough suppressant because it could delay the healing. This being an essential oil...she may feel differently.

I talked to the dentist today because we had Suki's follow up appointment this Monday. They seemed more concerned about her coming in and contaminating everyone, so rebooked us for November and December, depending on whether Ling Ling gets it(she had an appointment too).
She did ask me to inspect her mouth for any infection, which I did and everything looked pretty good.
I did mention to the ER that she had surgery a month ago and they didn't seem to think it was connected. 
I sure hope it's not related to her teeth.
I'll email you her coughing, if you don't mind. Maybe you can tell me if it sounded like your fluffs when they had it.

How soon after did the rest of your crew get sick? Lacie and Ling Ling are completely fine...seems odd that they are not showing signs yet, don't you think?

Edit: I just bombed you thru email of Suki coughing...tell me what you think!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne,
> 
> I hope she will be ok soon. You would think that the ER would see lots of cases and would recognize it. She must be uncomfortable.


You know Walter...the little stinker didn't cough once in the 4 hours we were at the ER. The video I had was short, so they couldn't really tell, which is why they did all the X-rays.
The video I sent my vet was over a minute long, so a bit better to dx. Even with that...she said she's pretty sure, just strange that my other two are not showing symptoms yet.
I tried uploading the video on here but it wouldn't work. It's a pretty intense cough that doesn't want stop.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> I sure do recall...a week ago Sunday I brought them to the groomers to get their nails clipped!
> 
> They do not have a blood test to test for Kennel cough. I asked the ER while I was there.
> Right now she is still eating, sleepy off the benedryl. Last night was really bad...she coughed ALL NIGHT LONG and then will panic, which means she sits on my head while hacking, retching and coughing.
> ...


Joanne, that's what I was going to say is that her immune system is probably very low and the other girls immune systems are not compromised. So hopefully thempry will not get it if it is kennel cough. My boy Rocco had a bad case of kennel cough that we couldn't get rid of. He also had collapsing trachea. I hope she gets rid of this soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My thinking for blood work is that it might show infection w/white count up---I know there is no definitive test for KC.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> My thinking for blood work is that it might show infection w/white count up---I know there is no definitive test for KC.


Her blood work from 3 weeks ago was perfect with the exception of her platelets a tad elevated which is not a worry.
The ER said the X-rays wld show pneumonia or any fluids in chest/ trachea area.
If she doesn’t start to get better, a trachea wash will be the next step.
She’s still eating and drank a good amount of water this morning, so im hoping that she is feeling better.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Joanne, that's what I was going to say is that her immune system is probably very low and the other girls immune systems are not compromised. So hopefully thempry will not get it if it is kennel cough. My boy Rocco had a bad case of kennel cough that we couldn't get rid of. He also had collapsing trachea. I hope she gets rid of this soon!


Thx Sherry 💕


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joanne - just catching up again. So happy that the growths were benign. :chili::chili: But boy you really don't get a break. I thought maybe the cough was from the tube for the dental down her throat but if they don't think that's it, then maybe kennel cough is it. I know that so many dogs come out of the shelter with it and they recover. Hoping you can get some smooth sailing. She hasn't had the bordetella intranasal? Some places insist on it before they'll do surgery.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Joanne - just catching up again. So happy that the growths were benign. :chili::chili: But boy you really don't get a break. I thought maybe the cough was from the tube for the dental down her throat but if they don't think that's it, then maybe kennel cough is it. I know that so many dogs come out of the shelter with it and they recover. Hoping you can get some smooth sailing. She hasn't had the bordetella intranasal? Some places insist on it before they'll do surgery.


Thanks Sue.

Because her surgery was a month ago, the ER said the surgery has nothing to do with her cough. They thought it was a bronchial/allergy or Kennel cough. 
Like I said in earlier post, I brought the girls 2 weeks ago Sunday to the groomers to have their nails done. That's the only place they have been, so not surprising if she got KC there.

As far as the bordetella intranasal, Suki has not had it, or any other vaccination since her puppy shots. Her titers have always been good, so no need to.
The only shot that was required at the dentist was the rabies shot before any procedure. 
The doctor was so understanding and agreeable with me not wanting to vaccinate my girls, so she didn't enforce the rabies shot. If she did...I would have walked.


----------

